# World's 10 best jet fighters



## Frankenstein

*F/A-22 Raptor:*

The F/A-22 Raptor is a fifth generation stealth fighter aircraft, which entered the United States Air Force as the F-22A.

Manufacturer: Lockheed Martin Aeronautics and Boeing Integrated Defense Systems

Engine Specifications: Two Pratt & Whitney F-119-PW-100 Turbofan engines with afterburners and two-dimensional thrust-vectoring nozzles. Each Engine is in the 35,000-lb-thrust class.

Maximum Speed: Mach 2.42 at high altitude

Cruise Speed: Mach 1.72

*B2 Spirit:*

The B2 Spirit is a multi-role stealth bomber which is capable to drop conventional and nuclear weapons. The development of this aircraft can be seen as a milestone in the bomber modernization program of the U.S. Department of Defense.

Manufacturer: Northrop Corporation and Northrop Grumman.

Engine Specifications: Four General Electric F118-GE-100 non-afterburning turbofans each providing it with 19,000 lb thrust.

Maximum Speed: Mach 0.92 

*Su-47:*

The Sukhoi Su-47 was also called as S-37 and S-32 during initial development. The aircraft has been fully developed but till now it has not entered service.

Manufacturer: Sukhoi

Engine Specifications: Two Aviadvigatel D-30F6 afterburning turbofans. The company plans to incorporate two Saturn / Lyulka AL-37FU afterburning Turbofans in it.

Maximum Speed: Mach 2.09 at high altitude

Maximum Cruise Speed: Mach 1.17

*MiG-35:*

The Milkoyan MiG-35 is a mature development of MiG-29M. The aircraft has also been fully developed and is on offer; however it still has not entered service.

Manufacturer: Milkoyan

Engine Specifications: Two Lyulka AL-41F vectored-thrust afterburning turbofans, 39,340 lb thrust each.

Maximum Speed at high altitude: Mach 2.05

Maximum Cruise Speed: Mach 1.02

*F-117A Nighthawk:*

The F-117A Nighthawk is the worlds first operational aircraft designed to exploit low-observable stealth technology.

Manufacturer: Lockheed Martin

Engine Specifications: Two General Electric F404-F1D2 turbofans which offer 10,600 lbf each.

Maximum Speed: Mach 0.92


----------



## Frankenstein

*F-35 Lightning II:*

The F-35 Lightning II is a single-seat, single-engine military strike fighter. Its multi-role capabilities enable it to perform close air support, tactical bombings and air-to-air combat.

Manufacturer: Lockheed Martin Aeronautics, Northrop Grumman, BAE Systems.

Engine Specifications: One Pratt & Whitney F135 afterburning turbofan that offers 28,000 lbf as dry thrust and 43,000 lbf with afterburner support.

Maximum Speed: Mach 1.8

*F-16 Fighting Falcon:*

This is a multirole jet fighter designed for the United States Air Force. The aircraft was also successful in the export market and is serving 24 countries.

Manufacturer: General Dynamics and Lockheed Martin

Engine Specifications: One Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-220 afterburning turbofan which offers 14,590 lbf as dry thrust and 23,770 lbf with afterburner support.

Maximum Speed: Mach 2

*Eurofighter 2000 Typhoon*:

The Eurofighter 2000 Typhoon is a single-seat, twin-engine, agile combat aircraft which will be used in the air-to-air, air-to-ground and tactical reconnaissance roles.

Manufacturer: Eurofighter GmbH

Engine Specifications: Two Eurojet EJ200 afterburning turbofans with offer 13,500 lbf as dry thrust and 20,250 lbf with afterburner support.

Maximum speed at high altitude: Mach 2.25

Maximum cruise speed: Mach 1.2

*JF-17 Thunder:*





The Joint Fighter-17 Thunder is also called as Fighter China-1 Fierce DragonIIII in China. It is a single-seat multirole fighter aircraft co-developed by Pakistan and China.

Manufacturer: Chengdu Aircraft Industry Corporation and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex.

Engine Specifications: One Russian-made RD-93 turbofan that offers 18,277 lbf.

Maximum Speed: Mach 1.8

*Su-37 Terminator:*

The Su-37 is Russia&#8217;s reply to today&#8217;s advanced jet fighters. The Su-37 can be considered as the best air dominance fighter in the Eastern hemisphere. The Su-37 is a single-seat, all-weather fighter and ground attack aircraft.

Manufacturer: Sukhoi

Engine Specifications: Two Lyulka AL-37FU turbofans each delivering 32,000 lbf.

Maximum Speed: Mach 2.09

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frankenstein

Here is the link:
World's Best Jet Fighters - Gizmo Watch


----------



## ashisbutt

Ok buddy... 

I know the reason why you posted this. You just wanted to include your junk fighter jet right? Sweet dreams.... 

I had another look again at your post. You mean to say JF-17 is better than Rafale, Gripens, F 35.... Vaara Vaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

B-2 is not a fighter, same for the retired F-117, SU-47 was a prototype, SU-37 was scrapped and they left out some good planes such as rafale, F-15, F-18, and SU-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashisbutt

ptldM3 said:


> B-2 is not a fighter, same for the retired F-117, SU-47 was a prototype, SU-37 was scrapped and they left out some good planes such as rafale, F-15, F-18, and SU-35.


Don't you understand mate? 

He just wanted his JF-17 in there.


----------



## ptldM3

ashisbutt said:


> Don't you understand mate?
> 
> He just wanted his JF-17 in there.



He didn't make the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> Ok buddy...
> 
> I know the reason why you posted this. You just wanted to include your junk fighter jet right? Sweet dreams....
> 
> I had another look again at your post. You mean to say JF-17 is better than Rafale, Gripens, F 35.... Vaara Vaa


Something is burniNg i can smell it , What do you expect your LCA should be there , Stop trolling idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashisbutt

ptldM3 said:


> He didn't make the list.


You think I don't understand that?

He's saying or he supports a saying are the same.


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> Something is burniNg i can smell it , What do you expect your LCA should be there , Stop trolling idiot


Look at yourself... who's trolling... You know what you are more than anyone.


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> Don't you understand mate?
> 
> He just wanted his JF-17 in there.


No bro as ptldM3 said i didnt made the list , Please post something useful, if you dont like the list then feel free to make your own


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> Please post something useful



Look who is saying that...  

And you are asking me to do a raking.. Now that's total BS. And even if I do it, I wont have our LCA. I'm rational.


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> Look at yourself... who's trolling... You know what you are more than anyone.


Nope you started trolling, Now i wont waste my energies on replying to your nonsense


----------



## thebrownguy

Frankenstein said:


> Something is burniNg i can smell it , What do you expect your LCA should be there , Stop trolling idiot



Hey chill man frankie, ignore the trolls. But the list is pretty laughable as pltdM3 pointed out. Some of these are just tech demonstrators. I personally feel JF 17 is an amazing bird for the price tag and has good future with its upgrades. But it is not even close to the Typhoon, Rafale, or the flankers.
And noone feels LCA should make it to the list, but likewise for JF17.


----------



## jagjitnatt

pretty screwed up list mate. 

No way JF-17 can match the Rafale, F35, Typhoon.

Even Su47 and Mig35 don't deserve that spot.

Should be

1. F22
2. Typhoon
3. Rafale
4. Su30MKI
5. F18
6. Gripen
7. F15/F16
8. Su27
9. Mig35
10. Mirage 2000

For a better comparison check out
Top Ten Fighters: Top Tens: Military Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trichy

What about 

Boeing F/A-18E/F/G Super Hornet

Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle

Saab 39 Gripen NG

Sukhoi Su-35 'Flanker E'

Su-30MKI 'Flanker H'

Dassault Rafale

Chengdu J-10A

These are not in Top 10, But a 4th Gen Fighter, A Technology demonstrators are in the list, Its not the Worlds Top 10 its your's list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashisbutt

thebrownguy said:


> Hey chill man frankie, ignore the trolls. But the list is pretty laughable as pltdM3 pointed out. Some of these are just tech demonstrators. I personally feel JF 17 is an amazing bird for the price tag and has good future with its upgrades. But it is not even close to the Typhoon, Rafale, or the flankers.
> And noone feels LCA should make it to the list, but likewise for JF17.


Mate, I'm I trolling? Don't you think the post was a non sense? Don't you think what I said is right (JF 17 in the list)?


----------



## Frankenstein

ptldM3 said:


> B-2 is not a fighter, same for the retired F-117, SU-47 was a prototype, SU-37 was scrapped and they left out some good planes such as rafale, F-15, F-18, and SU-35.


Sorry man, I searched the best jet fighters and i got one so i copied it to this thread, I know that B2 is a bomber


----------



## thebrownguy

Thunder Omni Role said:


> [Thread]
> All the best fighters have been American. The Russian planes are on these lists for pure emotional and chest thumping reasons.Do a comparison of any close platforms and you will see.
> [/Thread]



Lol, pltdM3 will reply to dat.. 
Dude you should be the last one singling out "junky trolls".
We can very well see who is thumping the chest with such an irrational post.


----------



## jagjitnatt

First of all, this link is not a credible site but just a *blog*.
Anyone can create one. The author made this up just for fun and ad clicks. 

Looks like she got what she wanted.


----------



## thebrownguy

ashisbutt said:


> Mate, I'm I trolling? Don't you think the post was a non sense? Don't you think what I said is right (JF 17 in the list)?



Dude just keep it down a bit, you are new and you might get in trouble. Thats all. The list is pretty laughable though!!


----------



## Frankenstein

SO GUYZ JUST LOOK WAT I FOUND, CHECK OUT THIS LINK World's Best Jet Fighters - Gizmo Watch
*
YOU WILL SEE THE NAME OF THE AUTHOR RIGHT BENEATH THE TITLE, CLICK ON HER NAME AND YOU WILL FIND ABOUT HER ON HER BLOG, LET ME TELL YOU WHO SHE IS:

HER NAME IS Anupam AND SHE LIVES IN Shimla, India *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Relax, some of you are too serious and taking things out of context


----------



## Frankenstein

Frankenstein said:


> SO GUYZ JUST LOOK WAT I FOUND, CHECK OUT THIS LINK World's Best Jet Fighters - Gizmo Watch
> *
> YOU WILL SEE THE NAME OF THE AUTHOR RIGHT BENEATH THE TITLE, CLICK ON HER NAME AND YOU WILL FIND ABOUT HER ON HER BLOG, LET ME TELL YOU WHO SHE IS:
> 
> HER NAME IS Anupam AND SHE LIVES IN Shimla, India *



man i should be in CIA


----------



## Frankenstein

thebrownguy said:


> Hey chill man frankie, ignore the trolls. But the list is pretty laughable as pltdM3 pointed out. Some of these are just tech demonstrators. I personally feel JF 17 is an amazing bird for the price tag and has good future with its upgrades. But it is not even close to the Typhoon, Rafale, or the flankers.
> And noone feels LCA should make it to the list, but likewise for JF17.


THANX MAN FOR UNDERSTANDING ME


----------



## jagjitnatt

Frankenstein said:


> SO GUYZ JUST LOOK WAT I FOUND, CHECK OUT THIS LINK World's Best Jet Fighters - Gizmo Watch
> *
> YOU WILL SEE THE NAME OF THE AUTHOR RIGHT BENEATH THE TITLE, CLICK ON HER NAME AND YOU WILL FIND ABOUT HER ON HER BLOG, LET ME TELL YOU WHO SHE IS:
> 
> HER NAME IS Anupam AND SHE LIVES IN Shimla, India *



I already told you its a blog. She is not a defence expert. She's more into electronics and robots. She just did it for fun and money she'd get from clicks. And thanks to you, she's earning some good amount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Who's ptldM3 ? Is he your papa? lol just kidding eh man. I don't even know what post you are referring to. I never said American planes are always the best.



Clear example of pathetic, ignorant low life who will always stay in denial.
Ignore this fellow guys, he is an uneducated troll. Perfect example of a poor upbringing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

How is Thunder "not even close to Typhoon, Rafale or Flankers"? ??? Wot the bloody hell is this and people are agreeing with such garbage? Thunder Omni Role has no wings and shoots peas? Thunder has India up in hysteria, forgot Block 52 it is Thunder the world is talking about and India is trying its best to break. Thankfully with our friends the Russians providing the Engines to the Chinese we are set to bring about 300 online before anything from India is ever made for export with wings. Don't compare your paper plane LCA loud crash aircraft please. It's not even past demonstrator stage, left with an underpowered engine.


----------



## ashisbutt

Thunder Omni Role said:


> How is Thunder "not even close to Typhoon, Rafale or Flankers"? ??? Wot the bloody hell is this and people are agreeing with such garbage? Thunder Omni Role has no wings and shoots peas? Thunder has India up in hysteria, forgot Block 52 it is Thunder the world is talking about and India is trying its best to break. Thankfully with our friends the Russians providing the Engines to the Chinese we are set to bring about 300 online before anything from India is ever made for export with wings. Don't compare your paper plane LCA loud crash aircraft please. It's not even past demonstrator stage, left with an underpowered engine.



No one around here compared LCA. Are you high? 

And and Big YES. Thunder is no were close to the mentioned ones. Since your JF-17 is not in that league. May be its better than our paper LCA (arguably) but not to that of the mentioned ones.

Chill out...


----------



## Frankenstein

jagjitnatt said:


> I already told you its a blog. She is not a defence expert. She's more into electronics and robots. She just did it for fun and money she'd get from clicks. And thanks to you, she's earning some good amount.


Yeah thats what im tring to say, that i just copied it from some blog not my fault


----------



## thebrownguy

Thunder Omni Role said:


> The only pathetic troll with no understanding of defense related material I see even present on this forum is the slumdog in the picture  Keep your haoo haoo's in check.



Like i said, its not you, its your upbringing which should be blamed.


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> Yeah thats what im tring to say, that i just copied it from some blog not my fault


I never intended to hurt/argue you. I wouldn't have spoken that way if you had mentioned this copy/paste in your first post.


----------



## ptldM3

Thunder Omni Role said:


> *How is Thunder "not even close to Typhoon, Rafale or Flankers*"? ??? Wot the bloody hell is this and people are agreeing with such garbage? Thunder Omni Role has no wings and shoots peas? Thunder has India up in hysteria, forgot Block 52 it is Thunder the world is talking about and India is trying its best to break. Thankfully with our friends the Russians providing the Engines to the Chinese we are set to bring about 300 online before anything from India is ever made for export with wings. Don't compare your paper plane LCA loud crash aircraft please. It's not even past demonstrator stage, left with an underpowered engine.



Several reasons, firstly all of the aircraft mentioned have edvantages over the Thunder in: number of targets tracked, number of targets engaged, maximum radar range (SU-35 have four times the radar range compared to JF-17). Typhoon and SU-35 have supercruis, in a low speed dogfight the SU-35 has better manuverability due to TVC, all three aircraft have a better T/W ratio. Chinese avionics just arn't mature enough to compete with the mentioned aircraft.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

ptldM3 said:


> Several reasons, firstly all of the aircraft mentioned have edvantages over the Thunder in: number of targets tracked, number of targets engaged, maximum radar range (SU-35 have four times the radar range compared to JF-17). Typhoon and SU-35 have supercruis, in a low speed dogfight the SU-35 has better manuverability due to TVC, all three aircraft have a better T/W ratio. Chinese avionics just arn't mature enough to compete with the mentioned aircraft.



Great, have all the radar range you like, any fancy tvc dancing bird in Pakistani-Indian context will be picked up by Saab Erieye and hit with SD-10's and other BVR's in the same breath. They are also initially in their first tranch, they will get much better radars, avionics and missiles with a proposed French deal. It is mature enough to hit anything not 5th generation and the production of at least 250 is not to be laughed at.


----------



## jagjitnatt

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Great, have all the radar range you like, any fancy tvc dancing bird in Pakistani-Indian context will be picked up by Saab Erieye and hit with SD-10's and other BVR's in the same breath. They are also initially in their first tranch, they will get much better radars, avionics and missiles with a proposed French deal. It is mature enough to hit anything not 5th generation and the production of at least 250 is not to be laughed at.



Where did Erieye come from? If JF-17 needs an awacs to help it on its way then, sure add phalcon to su30MKI and see how things turn ugly for JF-17 again.
If JF-17 has SD10, Su30 also has R77, R73.
JF-17 is just not what you think it is. Its just an average jet fighter. Nothing wrong with it but nothing extraordinary about it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Great, have all the radar range you like, any fancy tvc dancing bird in Pakistani-Indian context will be picked up by Saab Erieye and hit with SD-10's and other BVR's in the same breath. They are also initially in their first tranch, they will get much better radars, avionics and missiles with a proposed French deal. It is mature enough to hit anything not 5th generation and the production of at least 250 is not to be laughed at.



The problem is the SU-35 acts like it's own awacs and the SD-10 is a 100km range missle; likewise, the R-77 is a 175km range missle, but besides that all three mentioned aircraft have better jammers, and in general all around better ew suits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

jagjitnatt said:


> Where did Erieye come from? If JF-17 needs an awacs to help it on its way then, sure add phalcon to su30MKI and see how things turn ugly for JF-17 again.
> If JF-17 has SD10, Su30 also has R77, R73.
> JF-17 is just not what you think it is. Its just an average jet fighter. Nothing wrong with it but nothing extraordinary about it too.



Thanks for giving a sane response. You are one of the better Indians here. I agree with what you say but remember in the end JF-17 will have evolved into something unexpected. Also all the early warning airborne platforms will be seamlessly integrated and are being with all aircraft as well as future Chinese awacs.


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

ptldM3 said:


> The problem is the SU-35 acts like it's own awacs and the SD-10 is a 100km range missle; likewise, the R-77 is a 175km range missle, but besides that all three mentioned aircraft have better jammers, and in general all around better ew suits.



Thanks for comparing Cy-35 to JF-17. Will you sleep well tonight your highness? In seriousness, the figures are tilted towards these high end platforms obviously. But I don't see any Cy-35 flying. It's all theory. As for comparing it to Typhoons and Rafales, it's unnecessary. JF-17 fits a light strike/interdiction role and you are comparing the initial tranches of it. By the second block there will be significant differences. It won't put it on par with high end birds but it brings the gap even much much closer.


----------



## ptldM3

Thunder Omni Role said:


> Thanks for comparing Cy-35 to JF-17. Will you sleep well tonight your highness?In seriousness, the figures are tilted towards these high end platforms obviously. But I don't see any Cy-35 flying. It's all theory. As for comparing it to Typhoons and Rafales, it's unnecessary. JF-17 fits a light strike/interdiction role and you are comparing the initial tranches of it. By the second block there will be significant differences. It won't put it on par with high end birds but it brings the gap even much much closer.




You asked why the Thunder isn't close to the Typhoon, Rafale, and SU-35 and i gave you several reasons.

Remember it was you with the notion that the JF-17 is in the league of the Typhoon, SU-35, and Rafale. Not to bring the JF-17 down but it is not mature enough and its avionics are obviously not the best.



Thunder Omni Role said:


> But I don't see any Cy-35 flying



Go to Russia, they are definately in service, and another 36 is on order


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> I never intended to hurt/argue you. I wouldn't have spoken that way if you had mentioned this copy/paste in your first post.


but you did, and i even gave you the link but u never bother to look at it


----------



## Frankenstein

I am sorry guys i never intended to turn this forum into Baharatrakshak full of BS and against pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Omni Role

ptldM3 said:


> You asked why the Thunder isn't close to the Typhoon, Rafale, and SU-35 and i gave you several reasons.
> 
> Remember it was you with the notion that the JF-17 is in the league of the Typhoon, SU-35, and Rafale. Not to bring the JF-17 down but it is not mature enough and its avionics are obviously not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Russia, they are definately in service, and another 36 is on order



Yes JF-17 is in a league within reach of all of the aircraft you have mentioned and compared. You are making it sound as if in aerial combat the Thunder will not have a slight chance in making a kill. This is leaving out lots of details but of course it is easy to argue that such and such is better because the radar range is bigger. That doesn't make JF-17 obsolete in terms of a threat to any aircraft except ones that can evade radar detection by early warning AESA radars. Russia is also not PAF's immediate threat. Indian acquisitions are a slow process, just a few squadrons of Su-30 is the difference between PAF and IAF right now. Hardly worth risking a full blown war over. By the time IAF inducts serious platforms Thunder will be packing some mean talons, well bolstered by at least 18 highly capable Block 52 and possibly a similar equipped J-10 and a handful more Chinese early warning birds.


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> but you did, and i even gave you the link but u never bother to look at it


But you never mentioned that you copy pasted in the first place. You said that only in the middle of the discussion. Chill out dawg


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> But you never mentioned that you copy pasted in the first place. You said that only in the middle of the discussion. Chill out dawg


As i said before ' You didn't just play with fire, you soaked the matches in gasoline'


----------



## Frankenstein

Gota go, i will catchup wid u later


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> As i said before ' You didn't just play with fire, you soaked the matches in gasoline'


Hold Hold!  What is that for? What are you up to by saying so. 

Okay.. Later..!


----------



## Frankenstein

lhuang said:


> Idiots like you, straight outta nationalistic youtube video comment bars should be permanently banned.


What do you say about Some Indians in this thread BUDDY


----------



## thebrownguy

Alright guys,just end the fight now!! And Frankie even you chill out, typical end of "top ten " and"vs" threads.
There is nothing to discuss here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashisbutt

thebrownguy said:


> Alright guys,just end the fight now!! And Frankie even you chill out, typical end of "top ten " and"vs" threads.
> There is nothing to discuss here.


As you please... 

Well I intended to do it a long back but your frnd is aint ready for that


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> *Thank you literate. You are a ****ing genius. And I'm practically not*. Now go have a full meals..
> 
> And you call me troller? ) pity you. I don't want to be dealt by you. now or later.


Right you are buddy, I tried everything to have a decent convo on this thread but you wont stop trolling, Now this ranking was done by ur indian fella go track her down and say what you gota say, I *apologize* even tho it wasnt my fault, 

Peace out


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> Right you are buddy, I tried everything to have a decent convo on this thread but you wont stop trolling, Now this ranking was done by ur indian fella go track her down and say what you gota say, I *apologize* even tho it wasnt my fault,
> 
> Peace out


Peace out *Waves too*


----------



## S.U.R.B.

jagjitnatt said:


> pretty screwed up list mate.
> 
> No way JF-17 can match the Rafale, F35, Typhoon.
> 
> Even Su47 and Mig35 don't deserve that spot.
> 
> Should be
> 
> 1. F22
> 2. Typhoon
> 3. Rafale
> 4. Su30MKI
> 5. F18
> 6. Gripen
> 7. F15/F16
> 8. Su27
> 9. Mig35
> 10. Mirage 2000
> 
> For a better comparison check out
> Top Ten Fighters: Top Tens: Military Channel



I agree with you it's a pretty decent list; can you please explain how you think that a Mirage 2000 is better than fighter jets like JF-17,J-10 or LCA? 
& the position of Rafale and F/A-18 Super Hornet should be like
_*3-SU-30MKM
4-F/A-18 Super Hornet
5-Dassault Rafale.*_
I'll welcome a correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

ashisbutt said:


> Peace out *Waves too*


You really increased the number of my posts, I am happy that i will be a Major soon


----------



## ashisbutt

Frankenstein said:


> You really increased the number of my posts, I am happy that i will be a Major soon


Happy also!!

It's only 2 hours now since I'm a member and I already have the GO to start a new thread


----------



## arslan_treen

oh boy !!!


----------



## lhuang

Thunder Omni Role said:


> The heck crawled into your *** ? Fake Chinese troll reported.



Wow, I'm really beginning to dislike Pakistanis. So anyone who is Chinese and doesn't think that Pakistan is better than India in every way is officially not Chinese. At least according to you? Trust me mate, in real life, I know of Pakistani people, but I don't really talk with them, they have their groups of friends and we have ours, the difference here is Indians and Chinese are friends together. Our people to people links are non-existent. You think a few Chinese guys that haven't ever met an Indian before knows anything about Indians? 

Do you know why I'm supportive of Indians, because I know what they're like in real life and they're not like you. Do you know what my Indian friend once said about Chinas 60th Anniversary was reported in some Western newspaper he linked me to, he said he had tears in his eyes and got so angry at all the Western commenter who instantly bagged off our military gear, and some idiot who saw the new digital camouflage and though it was bad camo. 

From then I got interested in military topics of China. We always link each other to websites. Even in Bharat-Rakshak, Chinese are still respected and discussions still happen, especially on economy. Do you know why? Because the Chinese who are intellectual like to engage with Indians more than Pakistanis. The Chinese you find here are usually not the ones who really know in-depth information and have technical know-how.

I'm going to get banned for not being anti-India and pro-Pakistan enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chinapakistan

lhuang said:


> Wow, I'm really beginning to dislike Pakistanis. So anyone who is Chinese and doesn't think that Pakistan is better than India in every way is officially not Chinese. At least according to you? Trust me mate, in real life, I know of Pakistani people, but I don't really talk with them, they have their groups of friends and we have ours, the difference here is Indians and Chinese are friends together. Our people to people links are non-existent. You think a few Chinese guys that haven't ever met an Indian before knows anything about Indians?
> 
> Do you know why I'm supportive of Indians, because I know what they're like in real life and they're not like you. Do you know what my Indian friend once said about Chinas 60th Anniversary was reported in some Western newspaper he linked me to, he said he had tears in his eyes and got so angry at all the Western commenter who instantly bagged off our military gear, and some idiot who saw the new digital camouflage and though it was bad camo.
> 
> From then I got interested in military topics of China. We always link each other to websites. Even in Bharat-Rakshak, Chinese are still respected and discussions still happen, especially on economy. Do you know why? Because the Chinese who are intellectual like to engage with Indians more than Pakistanis. The Chinese you find here are usually not the ones who really know in-depth information and have technical know-how.
> 
> I'm going to get banned for not being anti-India and pro-Pakistan enough.




Sir, I think you should take your chinese jacket off. And you are going to be banned bcoz you pretend being chinese, not anything else. And you still didnt answer my question about what make you feel so shamed to use your own nation flag? Is it ugly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lhuang

chinapakistan said:


> Sir, I think you should take your chinese jacket off. And you are going to be banned bcoz you pretend being chinese, not anything else. And you still didnt answer my question about what make you feel so shamed to use your own nation flag? Is it ugly?



Oh my god, no you too. My name is Lei Huang, I've lived in Australia since I was seven, the last time I've been back to China was 4 years ago, I can understand and speak Mandarin, but I have trouble writing since I didn't attend Chinese school (parents and I lived in a small town, without Chinese school). I'm originally from Nanchang city in the Jiang-xi province, my grandparents moved to Australia too 4 years ago when we went.

I can provide any proof you want?


----------



## chinapakistan

lhuang said:


> Oh my god, no you too. My name is Lei Huang, I've lived in Australia since I was seven, the last time I've been back to China was 4 years ago, I can understand and speak Mandarin, but I have trouble writing since I didn't attend Chinese school (parents and I lived in a small town, without Chinese school). I'm originally from Nanchang city in the Jiang-xi province, my grandparents moved to Australia too 4 years ago when we went.
> 
> I can provide any proof you want?



, I am an indian, and I live in Chennai, the capital city of Tamil Nadu. And I think South Tibet is apart of china. All indian think so, but indian govt not. And I have lived in japan since I was ten, I can understand and speak hindi, but I have trouble writhing sincie I didnt attend hindi school. Do you belive it??? If you believe what I said, I will believe you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thebrownguy

lhuang said:


> Oh my god, no you too. My name is Lei Huang, I've lived in Australia since I was seven, the last time I've been back to China was 4 years ago, I can understand and speak Mandarin, but I have trouble writing since I didn't attend Chinese school (parents and I lived in a small town, without Chinese school). I'm originally from Nanchang city in the Jiang-xi province, my grandparents moved to Australia too 4 years ago when we went.
> 
> I can provide any proof you want?



The guy you are arguing with is probably a pakistani in a chinese jacket himself. Sir, don't get bothered by these people, it is a qualification test for every chinese member on this forum. If he is an anti Indian troll, then and only then he will not be doubted for being chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinapakistan

thebrownguy said:


> The guy you are arguing with is probably a pakistani in a chinese jacket himself. Sir, don't get bothered by these people, it is a qualification test for every chinese member on this forum. If he is an anti Indian troll, then and only then he will not be doubted for being chinese.



 Are you talking about I am a pakistani? Well I would like to be a pakistani, but the god let me to be a chinese, and told me that when you are 30 years old, you will meet a guy pretend to be a chinese in PDF, you should point it out.
I dont justfy he is a fake chinese bcoz of anti-india or not. Chinese never call south tibet AP. And he said he can speak chinese but cant write. But the fact is chinese is a language if you can speak you can write is using computer bcoz of PINYIN. And it is not need to talk him using PINYIN, bcoz I dont wanna him to be so abashed. Dont you think I am very merciful?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

I don't give a hoot if he is chinese or not, and i think even you should not. If he is a fake, just let him be, his loss, leave people alone brother. And as far as calling you a Pakistani goes, i just said it for arguments sake,read my post again.
Thanks


----------



## chinapakistan

thebrownguy said:


> I don't give a hoot if he is chinese or not, and i think even you should not. If he is a fake, just let him be, his loss, leave people alone brother. And as far as calling you a Pakistani goes, i just said it for arguments sake,read my post again.
> Thanks



No, I cant let him be. Bcoz he tried to hurt china-pakistan freindship, and I love pakistan, I cant let it happan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lhuang

chinapakistan said:


> No, I cant let him be. Bcoz he tried to hurt china-pakistan freindship, and I love pakistan, I cant let it happan.



I sure as hell know a lot more about Pakistanis and Pakistan than you do. You've probably never even met a Pakistani in real life. You don't love Pakistan, you love China and you think that China loves Pakistan. The only people who think so are e-warriors, the real people with power only care about China, Pakistan is a destination for our weapons and a little bit of a hedge to make India jump over.


----------



## chinapakistan

lhuang said:


> I sure as hell know a lot more about Pakistanis and Pakistan than you do. You've probably never even met a Pakistani in real life. You don't love Pakistan, you love China and you think that China loves Pakistan. The only people who think so are e-warriors, the real people with power only care about China, Pakistan is a destination for our weapons and a little bit of a hedge to make India jump over.



Hey, fake chinese bro. I leave china when I am ten and I can listen, speak and write chinese well, bcoz we chinese study PINYIN in our childhood when we are about 5years old. I think you should learn some PINYIN before pretending be a chinese.
And I do have several pakistan friend in my company. And I really love pakistan and most chinese love pakistan and thank them for their supporting in the past and now like in SiChuan earthquike. By the way, Dont use "Our weapon", JF-17 is not made by indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashisbutt

thebrownguy said:


> The guy you are arguing with is probably a pakistani in a chinese jacket himself. Sir, don't get bothered by these people, it is a qualification test for every chinese member on this forum. If he is an anti Indian troll, then and only then he will not be doubted for being chinese.


I second you on this


----------



## Frankenstein

lhuang said:


> Wow, I'm really beginning to dislike Pakistanis. So anyone who is Chinese and doesn't think that Pakistan is better than India in every way is officially not Chinese. At least according to you? Trust me mate, in real life, I know of Pakistani people, but I don't really talk with them, they have their groups of friends and we have ours, the difference here is Indians and Chinese are friends together. Our people to people links are non-existent. You think a few Chinese guys that haven't ever met an Indian before knows anything about Indians?
> 
> Do you know why I'm supportive of Indians, because I know what they're like in real life and they're not like you. Do you know what my Indian friend once said about Chinas 60th Anniversary was reported in some Western newspaper he linked me to, he said he had tears in his eyes and got so angry at all the Western commenter who instantly bagged off our military gear, and some idiot who saw the new digital camouflage and though it was bad camo.
> 
> From then I got interested in military topics of China. We always link each other to websites. Even in Bharat-Rakshak, Chinese are still respected and discussions still happen, especially on economy. Do you know why? Because the Chinese who are intellectual like to engage with Indians more than Pakistanis. The Chinese you find here are usually not the ones who really know in-depth information and have technical know-how.
> 
> I'm going to get banned for not being anti-India and pro-Pakistan enough.


Yo mate, in Canada i have more Indian friends then Pakistanis or Chinese, I am good to them they are good to us, we are more lyk a family, it dosnt mean that we should hate them cuz of some hand full of people of their country, stop judging people cuz of their Nationalities judge them on there personalities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

instead of thunder u could have add J-10....


----------



## ashisbutt

razgriz19 said:


> instead of thunder u could have add J-10....


And also J XX


----------



## desiman

What a list, gave me a nice laugh before dinner lol.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

chinapakistan said:


> Hey, fake chinese bro. I leave china when I am ten and I can listen, speak and write chinese well, bcoz we chinese study PINYIN in our childhood when we are about 5years old. I think you should learn some PINYIN before pretending be a chinese.
> And I do have several pakistan friend in my company. And I really love pakistan and most chinese love pakistan and thank them for their supporting in the past and now like in SiChuan earthquike. By the way, Dont use "Our weapon", JF-17 is not made by indian.



It's been (relatively) a long time since we had an Indian imposter faking his identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

the world knows how much the Chinese love the Pakistanis and vice-versa...
as long as the payments are being made and the equipment being delivered...


----------



## lhuang

StealthQL-707PK said:


> So is your Chinese president not officially Chinese ? Read statement, clown!
> The relationship has been described by *Hu Jintao* as *"higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans"
> *
> 
> 
> in many high-level meetings every months and years, eh !!
> 
> *2011 will be observed nationwide as Pakistan-China Friendship Year, as it would mark the 60th anniversary of establishing Pakistan-China diplomatic relations in May 1951. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any questions ??



I know what has been said.

I'm asking that unless I absolutely love Pakistan, I'm not good enough to be Chinese? Well guess what, according to my experiences, I like Indians and though I have never visited the country, I have heard plenty of stories from my Indian friends to love India too. And y'know what, I'm originally from China. I'm not a representative of the Chinese government, so it matters not what President Hu Jintao says, me personally, I don't have a higher than mountains, deeper than oceans friendship with Pakistanis.


----------



## chinapakistan

lhuang said:


> I know what has been said.
> 
> I'm asking that unless I absolutely love Pakistan, I'm not good enough to be Chinese? Well guess what, according to my experiences, I like Indians and though I have never visited the country, I have heard plenty of stories from my Indian friends to love India too. And y'know what, I'm originally from China. I'm not a representative of the Chinese government, so it matters not what President Hu Jintao says, me personally, I don't have a higher than mountains, deeper than oceans friendship with Pakistanis.



Hey, fake chinese bro, I think you need answer my question posted by PINYIN, dont try to escape that, bcoz you said you can read and speak chinese.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

paritosh said:


> the world knows how much the Chinese love the Pakistanis and vice-versa...


And the world also knows how much india is jealous of Pak-China relations.
China&#8211;Pakistan relations began in 1950 when Pakistan was among the first countries to break relations with Taiwan and recognise the People's Republic of China. Since the Sino-Indian border war of 1962, China has aligned itself with Pakistan and made heavy strategic and economic investments in that country to keep the common enemies, under strategic pressure.


> as long as the payments are being made and the equipment being delivered..


Nope i don't think the Russian -Indian philosophy applies here as well.The history shows it and is the only witness.
Lets keep the relationship discussion aside and come to business.
jagjitnatt bhai posted a pretty decent list for which i had some suggestions , i am referring to the post #73 on this thread.
Anyone who want to share his ideas about that type of positioning of planes is
for reference



> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by jagjitnatt*
> pretty screwed up list mate.
> 
> No way JF-17 can match the Rafale, F35, Typhoon.
> 
> Even Su47 and Mig35 don't deserve that spot.
> 
> Should be
> 
> 1. F22
> 2. Typhoon
> 3. Rafale
> 4. Su30MKI
> 5. F18
> 6. Gripen
> 7. F15/F16
> 8. Su27
> 9. Mig35
> 10. Mirage 2000
> 
> For a better comparison check out
> Top Ten Fighters: Top Tens: Military Channel
> 
> *S.U.R.B. 's post as reply*
> I agree with you it's a pretty decent list; can you please explain how you think that a Mirage 2000 is better than fighter jets like JF-17,J-10 or LCA?
> & the position of Rafale and F/A-18 Super Hornet should be like
> 3-SU-30MKM
> 4-F/A-18 Super Hornet
> 5-Dassault Rafale.
> I'll welcome a correction.


----------



## razgriz19

paritosh said:


> the world knows how much the Chinese love the Pakistanis and vice-versa...
> as long as the payments are being made and the equipment being delivered...



that might be true but atleast they are providing us with the latest technology that they have right now!!!!!!And they dont backstab us,unlike US.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

chinapakistan said:


> Hey, fake chinese bro, I think you need answer my question posted by PINYIN, dont try to escape that, bcoz you said you can read and speak chinese.


Forget him bro, even if he is a Chinese he cant effect our relations


----------



## paritosh

razgriz19 said:


> that might be true but atleast they are providing us with the latest technology that they have right now!!!!!!And they dont backstab us,unlike US.....



yes...at this point in time...China needs a serious market in Pakistan.
Pakistan has serious clout in mid-east..
Pakistan has a relative voracious defense appetite....
Pakistan is on the forefront of the WoT where the world's attention is at right now...
while Pakistan needs the advancing Chinese techs and equipments...as well as investments...no other country at this point is doing as much...
the Americans always attach messy strings to all their deals..the ruskies have us stopping them from sharing tech...
the EU's will is tied to the American one...
it's perfect symbiosis...

somebody compared our relationship with russia as being dissimilar to that of Pak-china...
that is true...
from the 60s till the 90s...we had a similar relationship...
but relationships mature and change...we developed our own economy and industries...so we have eased some of our own dependence off the russians...
i am pretty sure this would happen gradually between Pak and China too...it's evolutionary.


----------



## WhiteKnight1

I don't think I have seen any Indian jets. Oh wait they don't have any good ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Trichy

fawwaxs said:


> YouTube - THE TOP TEN BEST FIGHTER AIRCRAFT IN THE WORLD



how Su-47 Bukrut a demonstrator flight is presented as a Fighter Jet her, thats the credibility of the video


----------



## Avatar

Even before I opened this thread I knew it would ignore Su-30MKI and definitely have JF-17 in it. Deadly instincts I guess ! 
F-35 and Mig-35 are still under development and Nighthawk is a bomber. 
Su-30MKI is definitely better than Mig-35 which according to this thread is better than EF Typhoon ! Wow ?


----------



## Super Falcon

where is gripen sir


----------



## IceCold

Threads like these always end up in a diaster. I guess every body would have been fine if only JF-17 wouldnt have made it to the list. Never the less it wasnt a Pakistani but an Indian who added it to her list for what ever reason that maybe.
IMO the list should be practical and by practical i mean factors like cost, availability should also be considered as a factor specially when people have ranked F-22 as number 1.


----------



## WhiteKnight1

F-18 Hornet was sale a while ago on E-Bay.

eBay F-18: Some Assembly Required


----------



## mshoaib61

It turns out that the F-18 aircraft for sale on eBay
was obtained at a scrap auction, because the government officials failed
to cut up the parts and render the aircraft unflyable. An aircraft
collector (Ken Bryant of Air Capitol Warbirds Inc., in Wichita, Kansas)
bid 25 cents a pound, and scared away the usual gang of scrap dealers that
were expecting to pick up the aircraft for a less than a nickel a pound.
The aircraft went through several owners before the current one (via
broker Landa and Associates of Arlington, Washington). put it up for
auction on eBay. The current owner says the aircraft can be restored to
flying condition for $9 million. A meeting with government officials
(including representatives from the State Department, the Department of
Defense and the FBI) left the owner in legal possession of his aircraft.
But he had to promise not to sell it to anyone but Americans, and to keep
the F-18 in the United States. The FBI advised that the aircraft not be
sold at all. The eBay auction ended without a sale, mainly because no one
could come up with the cash (at least one check bounced.) The owner is now
trying to sell it directly (via the broker). Given the publicity he has
gotten, that would be possible. There is still a risk that the government
might decide to sue to get the aircraft back. Anyone who does get it
flying again will have to spend at least 40,000 a month on maintenance.
And that's only if the aircraft is only flown 2-3 hours a month.














eBay F-18: Some Assembly Required


----------



## mshoaib61

*This news is way back from 2004*


The price for the jet, which formerly belonged to the Navy's Blue Angels aerial demonstration team, is just over $1 million on the auction firm eBay, or about $9 million for a buyer who wants it assembled, painted and certified ready-to-fly.

Only legal U.S. residents can bid. The auction is scheduled to end Thursday.

An F/A-18 in 1997 cost the military US$28 million, according to the Blue Angels' official Web site.

Mike Landa, of Landa and Associates, the Washington state brokerage that has listed the fighter on the Internet auction service, told The Virginian-Pilot that the jet is in parts and came out of military service in 1994. Landa wouldn't identify the owner, but said he came by it legally.

"This thing obviously slipped through the system somehow," Landa said

The FBI came out to visit Landa after he put the jet up for bidding. They wanted to know "what are you selling here," he said. "They wanted to have the scoop on it."

Landa said he has no doubt that someone will surface to claim the Hornet. The jet's model can fly about 1,400 mph and climb 30,000 feet in a minute.


----------



## WhiteKnight1

It would be the coolest thing ever to own a fighter jet.


----------



## leon

these types of threads r only used to troll against each other

every time it ends up with names like low combat aircraft(lca) and joint failure-17(jf-17)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bingo!

StealthQL-707PK said:


> So is your Chinese president not officially Chinese ? Read statement, clown!
> The relationship has been described by *Hu Jintao* as *"higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans"
> *
> 
> 
> in many high-level meetings every months and years, eh !!
> 
> *2011 will be observed nationwide as Pakistan-China Friendship Year, as it would mark the 60th anniversary of establishing Pakistan-China diplomatic relations in May 1951. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any questions ??



Nope just lots of answers .. 


Year 2010: china and Vietnam friendship year.

China, Vietnam to launch year of friendship


Year 2009:china and north korea friendship year

Premiers unveil China-DPRK Friendship Year in Beijing_English_Xinhua


year 2008:china and cambodia friendship year

http://www.mfaic.gov.kh - 2008, a year of Cambodia-China Friendship



Year 2007:china and srilanka friendship year.


Sri-Lanka¡ªChina Friendship Year 2007 the 50th Anniversary of the Establishment of Diplomatic Relation


Year 2006 : china and India friendship year.

China-India Friendship Year 2006



we are way ahead in this and didnt have to wait after cambodia , north korea, srilanka and vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## desiman

leon said:


> these types of threads r only used to troll against each other
> 
> every time it ends up with names like low combat aircraft(lca) and joint failure-17(jf-17)



* low combat aircraft(lca) and joint failure-17*       omg i cant stop laughing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

leon said:


> these types of threads r only used to troll against each other
> 
> every time it ends up with names like low combat aircraft(lca) and joint failure-17(jf-17)



hahahaha this is one of the funniest acronym...


----------



## ajpirzada

JF 17 in world's 10 best fighter jets.... looolllllll
my love for JF 17 on one side and facts on the other. get serious. u didnt even consider J10A/B which by all means is better than JF 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bingo!

WhiteKnight1 said:


> I don't think I have seen any Indian jets. Oh wait they don't have any good ones.



You wont see any Indian jet in pakistan sky now.. visit India to see all the sukhoi-30mki, mig 29s, jaguars mirage etc. I think u are not a aircraft analyst to proclaim its good or bad. maybe you need more posts to upgrade ur status now.


----------



## Siddiqui A

leon said:


> these types of threads r only used to troll against each other
> 
> every time it ends up with names like low combat aircraft(lca) and joint failure-17(jf-17)


----------



## Storm Force

If we stick to wat is in operational Service and exclude F35 and PAK FA they are stil 5 and 10 years away respectively to see service the TOP 10 

F22 Raptor x 150 usa

Typhoon x over 300 Europe and Saudi 

Rafael x 50 French 

SU30MKI X 120 India 

F18 S/H E/F 200+ USN/Australia

F16/60 UAE/USA hundreds 

F15/E/F Israel/USA/Japan. 

Gripen x 100 Sweden 

J10 X 140 China 
 
F16 Sufi iSRAEL X 120


----------



## 500

*Best multirole fighter.*

My personal subjective calculation 



Code:


       e.weight fuel	thrust   wing	speed	ceiling    radar	
F-35A	13300	8278	18144	42,74	1,60	50000	 700 aesa
Typhoon	11150	4700	18360	50	2,30	60000	 700 slot/aesa
Rafale	9860	4500	15300	45,7	1,90	55000	 600 pesa/aesa
MiG-35	11900	4560	18000	38,06	2,25	57400	 624 aesa
F-18E	13864	6671	20000	46,45	1,80	50000	 700 aesa
GripenNG 6820	3175	10000	25,54	2,00	50000	 500 aesa
Su-35	18300	11500	29000	62,04	2,25	60000	 975 pesa
F-15SG	17000	10300	26360	56,6	2,50	60000	 950 aesa
F-16E	9300	4634	14740	27,87	2,25	60000	 660 aesa
J-10A	9750	4500	12500	39	2,20	60000	 700 slot/esa


thrust/weight ratio (thrust/empty weight + half fuel + 500 kg):

F-35A 1,01
Typhoon 1,32
Rafale 1,20
MiG-35 1,23
F-18E 1,13
Gripen NG 1,12
Su-35 1,18
F-15SG 1,16
F-16E 1,22
J-10A 1,00

fuel ratio (fuel/empty weight + half fuel + 2000 kg):

F-35A	0,426
Typhoon	0,292
Rafale	0,331
MiG-35	0,282
F-18E	0,347
GripenNG	0,305
Su-35	0,441
F-15SG	0,427
F-16E	0,340
J-10A	0,321

wing loading (empty weight + half fuel + 500 kg/wing area):

F-35A 420
Typhoon 278
Rafale 278
MiG-35 386
F-18E 381
Gripen NG 349
Su-35 396
F-15SG 400
F-16E 435
J-10A 321

Point calculation (fuel and stealth I multiplied by factor 2):



Code:


	ceiling	speed	fuelx2	t/w    wing   stealthx2 radar avionics  total
F-35A	8	7	9	7	7	10	10	10	87
Typhoon	10	10	7	10	10	3	8	8	76
Rafale	9	9	8	9	10	3	8	8	75
MiG-35	10	10	7	9	7	1	8	7	67
F-18E	8	8	8	8	7	3	9	8	70
Gripen	8	9	7	8	8	2	7	8	66
Su-35	10	10	10	9	7	1	9	7	74
F-15SG	10	10	10	9	7	1	10	8	76
F-16E	10	10	8	9	6	2	8	8	71
J-10A	10	10	7	7	9	2	8	7	69



Bonus points: 2 for 2 engines, 2 for supercruise, 1 for TVC

Final results:



Code:


     subtotal bonus   overall
F-35A	87	0	87
Typhoon	76	4	80
Rafale	75	4	79
F-15SG	76	2	78
Su-35	74	3	77
F-18E	70	2	72
F-16E	71	0	71
MiG-35	67	3	70
J-10A	69	0	69
Gripen	66	0	66



*1) F-35A --------- 87
2) Typhoon ------ 80
3) Rafale --------- 79
4) F-15SG -------- 78
5) Su-35 --------- 77
6) F-18E --------- 72
7) F-16E --------- 71
8) MiG-35 -------- 70
9) J-10A --------- 69
10) Gripen NG ---- 66*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

B-2 is a fighter now??? When did that happen?


----------



## Pak47

A non Biased.. decent comparison.


----------



## Kazhugu

now that the mrca results are out...rafale > catfish....


----------

